# Pitbulls & anesthesia



## Chuckie (Apr 18, 2011)

Any adverse effects with pitbulls and anesthesia for neutering? Anything that I need to know in advance? Chuck is a black 12-18 month old rescue, found as a stray and rescued from doggie death row. He is a sweet boy.
Having him neutered this week and wanted to know if there are any precautions for this breed.
Thank you for any help.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

when a dog goes under there is always a risk they have reactions to the anesthesia. You can do blood work before hand to try and rule out any forseen problems but no guarantee. Your vet will { or should} go over all the risks with you before hand and most require you to sign a waiver of some sort stating they talked to you about these. The majority of dogs go under for neutering and spaying and ear crops and dont have any issues. As long as he is healthy and shots all up to date and no health problems otherwise he should be just fine. talk with the vet they will go over anything your concerned about.


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> when a dog goes under there is always a risk they have reactions to the anesthesia. You can do blood work before hand to try and rule out any forseen problems but no guarantee. Your vet will { or should} go over all the risks with you before hand and most require you to sign a waiver of some sort stating they talked to you about these. The majority of dogs go under for neutering and spaying and ear crops and dont have any issues. As long as he is healthy and shots all up to date and no health problems otherwise he should be just fine. talk with the vet they will go over anything your concerned about.


:goodpost: couldn't have said it better!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I had more issues after with his poops being loose, for about 60 days or so. I got so worried he got something when he was at the vets or was having a bad reaction. I tested his stool, nothing was wrong. I got so nervous and looked everywhere to see what it could have been. I read a lot of people have this issue and it could be the bacteria in his belly might have been killed with the Antibiotics he was on during the surgery and to add a supplement to replace the once lost.


----------

